# Bloccato alla mia prima installazione: Help!

## skyblaze

Sto seguendo la guida italiana per l'installazione, e sono arrivato alla fine del primo stage, o meglio......o lanciato lo script di bootsrap, il mio pc ha macinato(compilato ) per 1 oretta poi alla fine è tornato al prompt dandomi pero prima un messaggio di errore che è il seguente:

python2.2: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory.

Ora, se provo a continuare con la guida e quindi con l'installazione e do il prox comando "emerge -p system" o anche "emerge system" il sistema mi rida sempre lo stesso errore di prima e non mi fa proseguire nello stage 2.

Cosa devo fare?

Il mio pc è acceso e fermo in quel punto(non ho voluto riavviare o spegnere per non perdere tutta la procedura fino a quel punto) infatti io ora vi scrivo da un portatile di emergenza:)

----------

## Josuke

ti ho risposto in chat  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

quindi solved?

----------

## Josuke

vedremo   :Wink: 

----------

## skyblaze

no ragazzi ho rifatto la procedura come mi avete detto ma mi da sempre quell'errore li...che devo fare sono disperato  :Confused: 

----------

## cerri

Ma... quale procedura?

Comunque considera che quell'errore e' grave.

Cosa ti ha dato come output dopo che "ha finito di macinare"???

----------

## skyblaze

ho riprovato per la terza volta(impostando anche in modo giusto i flags di /etc/make.conf) come consigliatomi da utenti esperti di questo forum ma la riga finale di errore è sempre la stessa. Prma di quella riga mi dice parecchie cose tipo: molte righe con scritto "!empty dir /usr/share/gcc-data/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/info e molte altre righe che si riferiscono a molte alltre directory come ad es /usr/lib, /usr/bin ec..

Che faccio non ho la speranza di poter mai installare questa distro?Mi muore cosi?  :Confused: 

----------

## skyblaze

ah poi dice anche : "original instance of package unmerged safely. /usr/sbin/gcc-config: could not get portage CHOST!"

e poi ancora: "Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache..."

e ancora: "sys-devel/gcc-3.2.2 merged"

Queste ultime righe dopo tutte quelle righe che ho detto sopra con la dicitura "!empty", e alla fine di tutto la famosa riga di errore del mio primo post:(

----------

## skyblaze

ah poi dice anche : "original instance of package unmerged safely. /usr/sbin/gcc-config: could not get portage CHOST!"

e poi ancora: "Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache..."

e ancora: "sys-devel/gcc-3.2.2 merged"

Queste ultime righe dopo tutte quelle righe che ho detto sopra con la dicitura "!empty", e alla fine di tutto la famosa riga di errore del mio primo post:(

----------

## skyblaze

ah poi dice anche : "original instance of package unmerged safely. /usr/sbin/gcc-config: could not get portage CHOST!"

e poi ancora: "Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache..."

e ancora: "sys-devel/gcc-3.2.2 merged"

Queste ultime righe dopo tutte quelle righe che ho detto sopra con la dicitura "!empty", e alla fine di tutto la famosa riga di errore del mio primo post:(

----------

## bsolar

posta il make.conf.  :Wink: 

----------

